# The Earth Stove 100 Series by Even Heat of Waco Ne



## Heath

I just bought this stove and would like to install in my home. The stove was used and I did not receive the manual. My insurance would like they manual before the cover it. If anyone could help I would greatly appreciate it.   Thanks


----------



## Shane

Do a search on the Earthstove 100.  I don't think anyone ever produced a manual but one guy did still have a good tag and he shared all the info off of it.


----------



## Heath

Thanks Shane I will give it a try !


----------



## Jerry Cournaya

I also have a earth stove 100.Have been trying to find a manual for awhile with no luck...
There is a small plate on the bottom back of the fireplace with clearance on it..I have mine in front of me now but cannot scan it in to post it 
Very old hard to scan..I can read it though,but no idea how to get info on line.
I.C.B.O. No. is 3340,no idea what that is. Good luck,if you find a manual let me know..


----------



## Crabby

Have you found a manual yet for you stove?


----------



## Jerry Cournaya

Crabby, Have not found a manual as of yet.....Do you have one....
Alittle off subject,I see you have a earth stove 100..I have a chance to buy another one for $200.00..It is in near perfect shape.Would like it for my wookshop..1200 sq.ft. I think it will do a good job..Just have a hard time paying that much for something that old...But it is in Great shape..not even a scrath on it ..What is your thoughts..Anyone else..GRUNT


----------



## crazy_dan

It will heat your shop I heated my 1500 sq ft 2 story house with one for years.

I have a manual for the 101/105 earth stoves.
The clearances are the same as what was on my tag on my series 100 earth stove just in the picture the door swung to the side instead of tilting forward.


----------



## Crabby

I would buy it. They are awesome stoves. Easy to operate too. I paid 250 for mine, i wanted and older looking stove, thought that was cheap enough. I have had mine for a while and love it. I did notice 2 cracks last night but they are right in the middle of the back wall of the stove. I got to looking and they are where the air inlet channel is going straight down the back of the stove, so since the inlet is at the bottom I am not to concerned. I do have a manual, its a PDF. Give me your email address and i will send it to you.


----------



## Crabby

Also i forgot to tell you, it will heat your shop easily, my house is 1800 sqaure foot split foyer and it will run you out. I have had it up to 96 in the basement and 76 upstairs.


----------



## crazy_dan

Mine cracked about 2 years ago started at the corners of the door opening it welded just fine as was fine after that seam the cracks are happening to these old earth stoves more and more now so keep an eye out for them.


----------



## Crabby

yeah i had some friends do that too. welded up and was fine, I've been keeping eye one it, but so far it looks good.


----------



## Crabby

send me your emails address and i will email you the Manual, It's a pdf format. I got it on this forum last year. it's for a 100 series earth stove and maybe the other older ones too.


----------



## Jerry Cournaya

Well just went and picked up the used Earth Stove 100...It looks great.I think it was hardly used not one cracked brick and no scratches in finish....Crabby if you read this I sent you my E-mail address for the pdf file of the manual for the 100 series.Let me know if you did not get it...Thanks in advance for the file...Grunt


----------



## begreen

I've posted the scan of the manual in the Wiki for easy future download. Thanks crabby!

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/File:Earthstove100_manual.PDF/


----------



## Crafty

Crabby,
            Got a smoken deal on the earth stove 100 and am having the same trouble finding an owners manual!  Can u help?


----------



## begreen

Crafty, welcome. Click on the link in my previous post for a copy of the manual.


----------



## Crafty

Crabby,
             Thx for the welcome!  But the manual is for the 101 / 105.  Was hoping to find one for the 100.


----------



## begreen

You're right, I just changed the wiki label for that file. Is there a lot of difference between the 101 and the 100?

And I ain't crabby, well not today at least. Shirley you knew that?


----------



## Crafty

Crabby,
              Just a bit of difference, and I'm one of those that needs those specific details.  No prob!  Just really trying to find that manual. 3 kids & a wife I don't want to kill by installing it wrong.  Would have chosen that name too, but u took it!  And yes, crabby today, just cause I can be! 
Thx 4 all ur help!


----------



## Crafty

No dice?  Don't have or know anyone with the 100 manual?


----------



## perry

I have a manual . just have to dig thru the files on my PC's


----------



## Jason Smith

I have an earthstove series 100 and I am looking for a blower for it. Anyone have one or have any suggestions on where I can find one?


----------



## Heatsource

I dont think they still offer them
lennox stopped supporting old pre-epa models some time ago....


----------



## StihlHead

I have the PDF file for the 101/105 Earth Stove. PM me if anyone needs it.

Earth Stove is not around any more. They were bought out by Lennox and basically dropped.

Here is a place that sells a lot of Earth Stove parts, including aftermarket fans and blowers:

http://woodheatstoves.com/earth-stove-wood-stove-parts-c-292_91_93.html

My ES 705 has a metal box back flashing that curls up over the top with a roller fan at the bottom. It is noisy, and I do not use it. I use a box fan blowing from one side instead.


----------



## Lawrenceburg

begreen said:


> You're right, I just changed the wiki label for that file. Is there a lot of difference between the 101 and the 100?
> 
> And I ain't crabby, well not today at least. Shirley you knew that?




Dear begreen,

I found this forum while looking for a manual for my Earth Stove 100 series ICBD 3340. I tried to find the manual you posted on the wiki but could not. Could you redirect me to it? I'd be grateful...I've just bought a house with the stove in it and am new to all things wood stove oriented. It looks to be in great condition and the seller said it was, but I still want to check it out fully. And to clarify, is there a great difference between the 100 series and a 101/105? Regardless, I'd love to look at a manual for 100 or the other. Thanks!


----------



## BrotherBart

The only manual there is for the Earthstove 101/105. The file is mislabeled as the 100.

https://www.hearth.com/images/uploads/Earthstove100_manual.PDF


----------



## Lawrenceburg

BrotherBart said:


> The only manual there is for the Earthstove 101/105. The file is mislabeled as the 100.
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/images/uploads/Earthstove100_manual.PDF



Thank you! I am downloading it now.


----------



## Jags

Request has been sent to Webbie to rename this file.


----------



## begreen

This is for the 101/105:

https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/earthstove-100/


----------



## BrotherBart

There is an echo in this room.


----------



## webbie

I also put both Earth manuals on the one page....

BTW, I think the company was named Even-Temp (not even-heat) and they were a fabricator who probably built under contract for Earth Stove.

Now they are part of Johnson Gas:
http://www.eventempinc.com/index.html


----------

